# Thank you New Jersey for failing my inspection



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

So I got my car a month ago today, so needed to take it through inspection, which I failed for having tinted taillights. Thank god my warrenty gaurentees that it will pass inspection so they have to cover it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet your warrenty won't cover modified parts.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

*It came like that*

The car was purchased like that, with a guarantee that it would pass the initial inspection. While im angry with the inconvience, they are contractually bound to fix it, so worst case it will end in court. ive reviewed the documents to make sure that there was no fine print to exclude this, and there was not. I just hate how intrusive the state of NJ is, especially when it comes to automobiles. its a pain in the arse


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Does your state have smog/emissions testing?


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

*Yes!!*

We have both the sniffer (they put a tube in your exhaust to see if you hace too much CO2, and they put your car over a camera to visually verify that you have Cats... its really overkill


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Just like us. Other states need to adopt our emissions testing so they can feel our pain. Not just getting by with a safty inspection.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Technically, any dealer has to sell you a road worthy car.

Now you can get some new lights  I don't get the tinting lights thing anyway.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

They do have to give me new lights, and in the prior owners defense the tinted tail lights look good, but the last thing that i do to cars is the visual, i would much rather spend my money on performance


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

hey bud, i got crap for my tints as well but luckily i bought the taillight tints that stretch and you can remove them. Then you can just put them right back on. DMV said i was gonna fail with them so i peeled them off right in front of them, passed and then stuck them right back on.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

haha i wish i could just peel them off! once the housings get here i need to switch them out, go to inspection, then reverse the process. i may just go to a private inspection station, they dont bust your balls about that kind of stuff like the dmv does.


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

I believe on August 1 of this year NJ is changing from a full inspection to an emissions only testing process. Look into it, you might not need to change your tail light covers.


----------



## nmarino91 (May 5, 2010)

This is very true! Its about time New Jersey cut us some slack. I'm sure cops could still give us tickets if they were feeling saucy...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That would piss me off. No emissions testing in FL, or safety inspection. But, if there was, maybe I would have a horn in my work van, lol.. I like tinted tails, they look good.


----------



## damantx (Aug 24, 2010)

TX just checks for check engine light on newer cars, but my little 91 Honda crap car, not so much. I had to buy a cat, you know the one that actually work,:shutme cause of that sniffer.


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

I was certified to do inspections in TX for a while, if your car is newer than a 96, if I recall correctly, then they just do an OBDII scan, but if it's older, even if it has OBDII, you get the sniffer. So if I have an 04 Goat that's cammed/blown/whatever, is it possible that I wouldn't pass a sniffer but the computer says everything is OK?

-after rereading, it sounds like I should know this, but they don't tell us how any of the stuff works, just hook it up and push play lol


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes,, if your car is tuned correctly then it checks out fine when hooked up to the scanner


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

WI doesn't have any inspections or emmisions testing... Although, it could vary by county. Might need them if you live by "the big city". All I know is, we don't.......


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> WI doesn't have any inspections or emmisions testing... Although, it could vary by county. Might need them if you live by "the big city". All I know is, we don't.......


Madison doesnt' have testing, I don't think Milwaukee does either. Portage does, but it's Rukee and you just give him $20 or a case of beer and he'll give you a sticker..:cheers


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here in illinois they plug in to your ecu for emissions and thats all, no sniffer, no cat cam, nothing! my brother runs 3 inch pipes on his 02 camaro, no cats, just american thunder mufflers, he has passed every year for the last 5 years hahaha

On a side note his camaro has an LS6 in it, and he STOMPS me when ever we drag! Its really starting to stick in my craw


----------



## RickC (Nov 11, 2010)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> hey bud, i got crap for my tints as well but luckily i bought the taillight tints that stretch and you can remove them. Then you can just put them right back on. DMV said i was gonna fail with them so i peeled them off right in front of them, passed and then stuck them right back on.


Where can I buy some like this?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Maryland must not be stricted .... i had a 95 eagle talon with no cat lowered all the way to the ground and all they did was look at my dash to see if there were any codes being read and i was on my way ....


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

Then again, Maryland was the state that wanted to write up a guy with stock G8 GT tail lights...


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Rauq said:


> Then again, Maryland was the state that wanted to write up a guy with stock G8 GT tail lights...


haha yeah i forgot about that.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> WI doesn't have any inspections or emmisions testing... Although, it could vary by county. Might need them if you live by "the big city". All I know is, we don't.......


Southeastern Wisconsin does. Pretty much everything southeast of Fond Du Lac. Thanks a lot, Chicago. :shutme

I would have to technically, but my cars are registered ("kept in") in Eagle River and Prentice.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, a lot of you people have very laxed tests in your states. Here in Massachusetts, when we buy a new car it says on the window sticker "MA, NY, CA emissions package" with definitely means you need cats when getting inspected, although we're definitely not as strict as Cali.

Some of the other highlights/lowlights besides emissions here are, need to run both plates, only allow 35% tint, no plate frames allowed, lift kits on trucks are very limited on height, can't tint your tails or marker lights, if you have an engine light on with OBDII they don't even have to inspect you because it's an instant rejection

Some of the good stuff here is, if you have an '84 or older car there is no limit on what you can run under the hood and if you have OBD I then you only need to pass a safety inspection


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

If I look at my car wrong in CA it fails... /sigh


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

preach said:


> If I look at my car wrong in CA it fails... /sigh


It's got a bad attitude?


----------

